# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  [Algo] Reconnaissance faciale par comparaison

## Viish

Bonsoir,

Je recherche un algo permettant de comparer 2 images reprsentant des visages de face et dterminer s'ils sont relativement identiques.
En gros,  partir d'une base de donne de visage, et d'un visage spar, je dois pouvoir dterminer si il existe un visage dans ma bdd qui pourrait tre celui-l.

De plus, je recherche l'algo non pas le plus performant, mais le moins gourmand en calcul (bdd < 100 images et doit tourner en temps raisonnable sur un processeur cadenc entre 600Mhz et 1Ghz et sur des images d'une rsolution d'au maximum 1M pixels).

PS : Mes images reprsentent en gros des visages centrs et prenant quasiment toute la place.

Je ne sais pas par quel algo commencer.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

et si tu commenais par ici en suivant le lien Face recognition ?

----------


## Viish

Merci je vais aller voir.

----------


## Marco17

Bonjour,

Je me souvien d'un truc que j'avais vu dans un cours de traitement des donnes, il s'agit des Eigenfaces. Le principe, c'est de prendre une base de visages et de trouver des Eigenfaces qui sont des images s'utilisant de la mme facon qu'une base dans les espaces vectoriels.

Ta base d'apprentissage te donne par exemple 3 visages "eigenfaces" (le nom est issu de la comparaison avec les eigenvector = vecteurs propres).

Et toute image de visage se dcompose alors en une combinaison linaire de tes eigenfaces.

Ceci permet d'indexer dans ta base de donnes uniquement les eigenfaces (par exemple A, B et C) et n'importe quel visage:

D = x*A+y*B+z*C.

Ainsi tu n'as besoin que des x,y,z pour retrouver toute image de la base d'apprentissage.

Quand tu as une image inconnue tu la dcomposes dans ta base des eigenfaces ceci te donne x',y',z' et ton probleme de comparaison d'un visage inconnu  un visage de ta basse revient  un calcul de distance entre les x,y,z de ta base et ton x',y',z' inconnu.

Tout ceci date un petit peu donc pour plus de dtails une recherche sur Google aidera probablement beaucoup plus.

Mot clef : Eigenfaces

En esprant pas avoir vu ce post trop tard  ::):

----------


## Viish

Merci beaucoup Marco pour ton aide, je pense qu'elle va s'avrer trs prcieuse pour mes avances futures.

----------


## Viish

Quelqu'un connait une bibliothque (ou une API) permettant une utilisation simplifie de l'algorithme ? (Si je peux viter de coder quelque chose qui existe dj ...)

En cherchant je suis tomb sur Faint qui propose en plus la dtection des visages mais la reconnaissance faciale propose ne m'a pas l'air fiable outre mesure ...

----------

